# EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 22, 2016)

```
<p>Pricing for all of the new Canon gear should be leaking out this week ahead of the August 25, 2016 launch day.</p>
<p>The following are the prices floating around in USD for the new Canon lenses.</p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III $2199
<ul>
<li><em>Shipping will start in October</em></li>
</ul>
</li>
<li>Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II $1099
<ul>
<li><em>Kits should ship fairly soon after launch, retail version unknown.</em></li>
</ul>
</li>
</ul>
<p>We haven’t yet received a confirmed price in the United States on the EOS 5D Mark IV, but we think it’ll be between $3299-$3499 USD.</p>
<p>We’ve heard from one country that the ship date for the EOS 5D Mark IV would be September 9, 2016, but we haven’t been able to confirm that anywhere else.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## squarebox (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*

Nice - decent price for the 24-105, though makes me wonder how much better it will be over the mk1. Hoping for a little bit sharper.


----------



## davidj (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



squarebox said:


> Nice - decent price for the 24-105, though makes me wonder how much better it will be over the mk1. Hoping for a little bit sharper.



Given the increased weight and the fact that it has a different optical formula, I would say that it's almost unthinkable that it won't be a decent improvement.


----------



## Eldar (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*

This was good news, for both lenses. I am sure both will be significant improvements over their predecessors.


----------



## dufflover (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*

Looking at Canon's recent releases at either end of the price scale, but especially for an L lens I am sure this one will bring it up to that same level of being really sharp (I won't say perfect but like I said the average is quite high anyway). I'm kinda hoping it makes the mk1's cheaper as I've been waiting for a cheap one to come up for a while.


----------



## jebrady03 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*

Here's something I wrote on the 5D Mark IV price the other day... 

On the day the 5D Mark III was announced (March 2nd, 2012) the USD price was $3500. That converts to 286319 Japanese Yen (JPY).

If the 5D Mark IV is also announced at $3500 USD, that would convert, based on the exchange rate today, August 19th, 2016, to 350682 JPY.

The percent increase in price in the US for the 5D Mark IV over the 5D Mark III would be 22+%. However, if the 5D Mark IV is announced at the same JPY (286319) then the USD price would be $2857. So, anything above $2857 would be a price hike for the 5D Mark IV (assuming the exchange rate on announcement day is the same as it is today, August 19th, 2016).

Some companies price their successor wares lower, the same, or higher, depending on a variety of factors. Obviously, the 5D Mark IV is a more capable camera (based on the rumored, but presumed to be factual specs) than the 5D Mark III, but really we also have to consider it's capabilities vs the similarly priced competitors in the market vs what the 5D Mark III was up against. Given that criteria, I'm curious to know how people feel the camera should be priced, and why.

Based on current exchange rates, I feel it should probably be priced at $2999. This represents an increase of 5% from the Mark III to the Mark IV on launch day based on current exchange rates. Psychologically it also doesn't exceed the $3k barrier and for people who are clueless about exchange rates, it represents a decrease in the cost of the successor model of $500, launch vs launch (which coincidentally, is the same total dollar difference from launch vs launch of the 1DX and 1DX Mark II) if you don't factor in exchange rates.

Personally, I think the people (who frankly, seem appreciative) guessing $3500 are... well... a little nuts, to be honest. I think that's absurd, given current exchange rates. But hey, if enough of you folks celebrate a price tag of $3500, I'm sure Canon USA will be MORE than happy to oblige.


----------



## padam (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



jebrady03 said:


> Here's something I wrote on the 5D Mark IV price the other day...



That does not take the inflation into account. Or the increased material, transport, development etc. other costs for that matter. Or the simple fact that the camera market is in recession.

And they know very well how to price a product, complaining in forums will not change that. The people who use them well can make up for the investment reasonably quickly.


----------



## delta0014 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*


I'd love to see it at $2999 but I doubt that will happen.

Just looking at the exchange rate from yen to usd is an extremely simplified scenario for a global company.




jebrady03 said:


> Here's something I wrote on the 5D Mark IV price the other day...
> 
> On the day the 5D Mark III was announced (March 2nd, 2012) the USD price was $3500. That converts to 286319 Japanese Yen (JPY).
> 
> ...


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*

The 16-35 better be optically perfect for that price! And I thought the previous version was overpriced... Yikes! Canon doesn't seem to always like increasing the size. weight, and cost of their lenses for the newer versions. They must of had a really good reason to pork it up this time around, which is pretty promising for those who don't mind the price. Sharp corner to corner at f2.8 and less than 2.5 stops vignetting, and that's really all it needs over the previous version.


----------



## jebrady03 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



padam said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something I wrote on the 5D Mark IV price the other day...
> ...



Re: paragraph 1 you wrote - Yeah, I realize that. That's why I included a 5% increase allowance.

Re: paragraph 2 you wrote - Yeah, I realize that too. And of course, no reply on CR would be complete without a thinly veiled attack on someone else's work. So... despite your minimal number of posts, I assume you've been here a while. Perhaps this is a second, or third account for you?


----------



## jebrady03 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



delta0014 said:


> I'd love to see it at $2999 but I doubt that will happen.
> 
> Just looking at the exchange rate from yen to usd is an extremely simplified scenario for a global company.



Yeah, I agree. It is quite simplified - although that doesn't necessarily mean that the conclusion is wrong. If Canon, Inc's costs have risen more than 5% in 4 years, I'd argue they're not managing their business well, given the global economy and inflation. About the only argument I believe carries much weight against more than a 5% increase would be the reduction in the market. However, I have a feeling the 5D Mark IV will sell QUITE well. But that doesn't mean they won't use the margins of the 5D Mark IV to offset the losses elsewhere. 

And, from Canon USA's perspective; $2999 would be a VERY smart move, IMO (for the reasons I stated above).

Personally, I believe a $2999 price tag in the US will do more for Canon USA and Canon Inc than a $3299 price tag. And I understand VERY well about supply vs demand and threshold pricing. I'm not saying I have an insider's view of Canon's financials, I just understand the psychology behind pricing and again, $2999 still represents an increase in price when considering inflation rates. So it's not like consumers would be sucking Canon dry. They're still putting out more $$$, relative to the JPY.

EDIT: by the way, thank you for respectfully disagreeing.


----------



## squarebox (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



jebrady03 said:


> Here's something I wrote on the 5D Mark IV price the other day...
> 
> On the day the 5D Mark III was announced (March 2nd, 2012) the USD price was $3500. That converts to 286319 Japanese Yen (JPY).
> 
> If the 5D Mark IV is also announced at $3500 USD, that would convert, based on the exchange rate today, August 19th, 2016, to 350682 JPY.



This is a good analysis except that the 5Dmk3 was sold for around 320,000 JPY (pre-tax) when it was released here in Japan. So if anything you should be using that as your basis in comparison. Up until the the 5dmk3 was to be released the USDJPY exchange rate was around 110 and then it tanked to 75 pretty quick right before the camera went on sale. I would think that it was aggressively priced so as to not alienate buyers in US and Europe.

Also, don't forget that the glass for the lenses are made outside of Japan (i believe) and are only assembled in Japan.

That being said, the rumors in Japan are that it will be sold here for 337,000 JPY. Which at a 102 exchange rate puts it at $3300 USD.


----------



## infared (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*

That price for the 24-105 seems surprisingly low for a new lens......interesting.


----------



## SRix (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*

Corner sharpness on the 24-105mm MK1 is pretty awful, it's the main reason why I often choose to leave it out of the bag. If the MK II has improved corner sharpness, I'll be sold on it.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



jebrady03 said:


> delta0014 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to see it at $2999 but I doubt that will happen.
> ...



Where from do you take the assumption, thet the price has anyting to do with production costs? 

The price will be fixed by the marketing department, differentiated by different markets. The technicians and production people will have to produce the camera for less than the selling price. 

If they could produce it for 500$ less, we customers would get a 0.00$ discount and the profit would increase by 500.00$. Canon really well knows, how to price their products to get maximal profit out of them.


----------



## N2itiv (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



infared said:


> That price for the 24-105 seems surprisingly low for a new lens......interesting.



Agreed. I hope quality control will be more consistent than version 1. Will be keeping a 
close eye on Lensrental comments for this lens.


----------



## JonAustin (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



N2itiv said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > That price for the 24-105 seems surprisingly low for a new lens......interesting.
> ...



IIRC, the launch price for the 16-35/4L IS was a lot lower than many people expected it to be, and the overwhelming concensus is that it's a stellar lens.


----------



## jebrady03 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



hendrik-sg said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > delta0014 said:
> ...



I'm not sure how your read what I wrote and concluded that the basis of my opinion was formed off of the impact of production costs.


----------



## wtlloyd (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*

+1




SRix said:


> Corner sharpness on the 24-105mm MK1 is pretty awful, it's the main reason why I often choose to leave it out of the bag. If the MK II has improved corner sharpness, I'll be sold on it.


----------



## bereninga (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*

I wonder how much better the 24-105 II will be vs the I. I think the pricing and quality of the 16-35 f4 was pretty good.


----------



## Luds34 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



infared said:


> That price for the 24-105 seems surprisingly low for a new lens......interesting.



Keep in mind that it is a kit lens, and will probably be packaged for an increase of only $500 or so. It won't take long sellers will be breaking the kits and selling white box versions of the lens for a pretty good price. Canon knows this and has to keep the MRSP reasonable.

As for the 16-35, not surprised on that price, just was hoping for something a bit more reasonable.

In any case, I fully expect both lenses to perform very well optically. Canon has been hitting nothing but home runs on that front the last 5 years now.


----------



## testthewest (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*

How much is typically the saving if you buy camara+kit lens box versus both things seperately?


----------



## sunnyVan (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*

Please help. Feeling incredibly gassy right now. Stop!!


----------



## Sabaki (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*

I'm curious to see the mtf chart for the 16-35 and wondering if it can best the f/4.0 IS version?


----------



## Buck (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



Where from do you take the assumption, thet the price has anyting to do with production costs? 

The price will be fixed by the marketing department, differentiated by different markets. The technicians and production people will have to produce the camera for less than the selling price. 

If they could produce it for 500$ less, we customers would get a 0.00$ discount and the profit would increase by 500.00$. Canon really well knows, how to price their products to get maximal profit out of them.
[/quote]


why in the world would Canon price this camera at a loss,or even at a price that is significantly lower than their margins for a similar product. The marketing department may have input as will the number crunchers in terms of pricing.
As far as pricing compared to a 5d3, you are getting some improvements, enhancements and new technology in the 5d4 and that costs money also. This may or may be offset by the exchange rate, like it or not Canon is in the business of making money for its shareholders.


----------



## x-vision (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



infared said:


> That price for the 24-105 seems *surprisingly low for a new lens*......interesting.



Yup. $1099 is just $100 more than the MSRP of the 24-70/4L. 

Having two products priced so closely doesn't make sense to me - but I've been wrong before 8).


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*

"September 9, 2016 (for 5D4)"

that is a very nice change back to their earlier release dates, should make the fall sports, fall wedding, fall foliage shooters very happy, the whole late Nov. release stuff made it relatively less useful for many until the following spring. still misses the summer vacation stuff, but, way better than their ever later in the year releases, again, hitting the prime fall sports, wedding, foliage seasons
good plan


----------



## StoneColdCoffee (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*

@ Dustin Abbott

Hopefully you already have your Canon 16-35 f/2.8 Mk III ;-)

will you be comparing it against the Mk II and Tamron 15-30 f/2.8 ?
I love the Tamron but you know the issues around size, weight and no filters can be daunting, however I love the Corner sharpness and the ease at which the purple color fringing can be corrected. But $1000 vs $ 2200, that's huge, Hopefully you can answer the question in everyone's mind: Is it a lens that is $1200 BETTER than Tamron or Nikon 14-24 w/adapter. (especially for Landscape Astrophotography)

looking forward to your review


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



testthewest said:


> How much is typically the saving if you buy camara+kit lens box versus both things seperately?


In the current kit camera + 24-105mm lens, the economy is 40% over the price of the lens purchased separately.
In a recently launched model, can expect a economy modest, as about 20%.


----------



## nightscape123 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



StoneColdCoffee said:


> @ Dustin Abbott
> 
> Hopefully you already have your Canon 16-35 f/2.8 Mk III ;-)
> 
> ...



This is pretty much where i'm at now. The Tamron is amazing but can't use filters and is a little heavy. Can the canon really offer $1200 in value over the Tamron? I would say that is pretty unlikely but I wait to be awed or for the price to drop. If it is too expensive then they will have no choice but to cut the price like they did for the 24/70 f/4.


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*

At a price of $2200 I think we can say pretty confidently that this lens will have similar image quality at f/2.8 to the 11-24mm at f/4. I can't imagine that they would do anything else, and the 11-24mm proves they can pull that quality off wide open. Especially since you can nab the 11-24mm for $2600.

Price still seems a bit steep to me, but I trust Canon to surprise us when it comes to lenses. They've been on a roll with great lenses.


----------



## subratasenn (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



Canon Rumors said:


> <p>Pricing for all of the new Canon gear should be leaking out this week ahead of the August 25, 2016 launch day.</p>
> <p>The following are the prices floating around in USD for the new Canon lenses.</p>
> <ul>
> <li>Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III $2199
> ...



In India, 5D Mark IV will go on sale from the outlets on and from 8th September. This much has been confirmed to the dealers by Canon India. The retail price of 5D Mark IV will be made available on August 26th, when Canon India is holding a Press meet to showcase the new 5D.


----------



## tpatana (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



subratasenn said:


> In India, 5D Mark IV will go on sale from the outlets on and from 8th September. This much has been confirmed to the dealers by Canon India. The retail price of 5D Mark IV will be made available on August 26th, when Canon India is holding a Press meet to showcase the new 5D.



Interesting. Any way you can back up that info?


----------



## whothafunk (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*

2200 for a 16-35, holy shlt. does it come with a geisha


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



dilbert said:


> whothafunk said:
> 
> 
> > 2200 for a 16-35, holy shlt. does it come with a geisha
> ...



Incorrect. The word "Canon" is not the reason for the price of "L" lenses.

It's for the honor of having that pretty red stripe that identifies the user as being "a professional". :


----------



## midluk (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



whothafunk said:


> 2200 for a 16-35, holy shlt. does it come with a geisha


I think GEISHA is outdated. I would recommend using FLUKA instead.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L IS III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



Buck said:


> Where from do you take the assumption, thet the price has anyting to do with production costs?
> 
> The price will be fixed by the marketing department, differentiated by different markets. The technicians and production people will have to produce the camera for less than the selling price.
> 
> If they could produce it for 500$ less, we customers would get a 0.00$ discount and the profit would increase by 500.00$. Canon really well knows, how to price their products to get maximal profit out of them.




why in the world would Canon price this camera at a loss,or even at a price that is significantly lower than their margins for a similar product. The marketing department may have input as will the number crunchers in terms of pricing.
As far as pricing compared to a 5d3, you are getting some improvements, enhancements and new technology in the 5d4 and that costs money also. This may or may be offset by the exchange rate, like it or not Canon is in the business of making money for its shareholders.
[/quote]

This is done to kill competitors, or for partly covering the fixcosts. Container shipping for exampe: if there is over capacity on the market, you better operate a full ships than almost epty ones. Assume it costs the shipping line 1000$ to bring a box from europe to asis or from asia to europe. Most goods are trasported westbound, and eastbound there are mostly empty boxes transported (for free). if there is a (full) box to be transported eastbound, then the shipping line will accept the load for any price, because even 100$ is less loss than transporting a box for free. because there are many competing lines, the price will be below production costs.

If some companies are in danger to go bankrupt, a big player could try to kill it's competition, to be able to increase the prices and the market share, by buying the now worthless cometition. This is called dumping prices.

Our market is completely different. If canon thinks, they could not sell a product for a profitable price, they would just not produce it. A 18-55 kit lens may be a example, they just need to give a lens, if they want people buy into their system. if somebody looks at a 1300d in the store, it must produce better pictures than a phone, so it needs IS and a reasonable quality, or the customer buys no DSLR at all


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 25, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*

According to the press release, $2200 for the 16-35/2.8 III and $1100 for the 24-105/4 II. At least initially, there will be *no kit lens discount*, the 5DIV is $3500 and the 24-105 II kit is $4600.


----------



## tpatana (Aug 25, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



neuroanatomist said:


> According to the press release, $2200 for the 16-35/2.8 III and $1100 for the 24-105/4 II. At least initially, there will be *no kit lens discount*, the 5DIV is $3500 and the 24-105 II kit is $4600.



Interesting. If that's true, probably will get the body only. Was planning to get the kit and compare against my 24-70 F4L IS, and sell the one I like less. No point buying the kit if no kit discount.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 26, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



nightscape123 said:


> StoneColdCoffee said:
> 
> 
> > @ Dustin Abbott
> ...



I have the Tamron and it is a very fine lens. I like the heaviness. It is a beast. It can use filters, just not the kind that screw onto the lens. There are kits out there and can be bought for approximately the difference between the two lenses. In that neighborhood anyway. If I were a landscape shooter I think I would rather have those plate filters anyway instead of the screw on filters.

That said, if the quality and sharpness is much improved above the 16-35 f/2.8L II then I will get the III. Maybe not in the next couple of years, but I will get it.


----------



## nightscape123 (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III & EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USD Pricing*



CanonFanBoy said:


> nightscape123 said:
> 
> 
> > StoneColdCoffee said:
> ...



Yeah the price will go down with time. The 100-400 II started at 2200 as well. You can get it refurbished on sale for 1500 if you're quick and 1800 new. I'll wait a year and if it's as good as it looks i'll sell my tamron and get this one at a lower price point.


----------

